
1500 people fall for police fake ticket trick - 6stringmerc
http://www.completemusicupdate.com/article/1500-people-fall-for-police-fake-ticket-trick/
======
6stringmerc
> _Upon clicking the link, those who fell for the scam instead were shown a
> page advising them on how to avoid being tricked in future. Most likely to
> click the link were apparently women aged over 65 in London. Although,
> actually, crime stats show that it’s men in their 20s who are most likely to
> hand money over to fraudsters in exchange for non-existent tickets._

Interesting dynamics. Could be quite a report!

